# ICU Travel Nurse Kills 6 in Fiery LA Crash



## Rastafarai (Aug 8, 2022)

*ICU nurse Nicole Linton, 37, was charged with six counts of murder on Monday*
*The LA County DA also charged her with five counts of vehicular manslaughter *
*Linton was allegedly driving about 100mph when she slammed into traffic*
*The crash left six dead including pregnant mother Asherey Ryan, 23*
*Ryan was pronounced dead at the scene alongside her one-year-old child Alonzo Luchiano Quintero and her unborn baby boy *
*Renald, the father of Ryan's unborn son, was also killed in the fiery crash*
*If convicted as charged, Linton faces up to 90 years in prison *
**






An ICU nurse has been charged with six counts of murder and five counts of vehicular manslaughter after a fiery 100mph crash left a pregnant mother, her unborn child, one-year-old son and four others dead.

Nicole L. Linton, 37, a nurse from Texas who works in Los Angeles, was charged Monday as she cried in court over the Thursday crash that killed six and left eight others injured. If convicted as charged, she could face up to 90 years in prison.

Police said Linton slammed her car into five other vehicles while driving as fast as 100 mph by an intersection at Windsor Hills.

LA County DA George Gascón revealed during a press conference Monday there was no evidence Linton was under the influence of alcohol during the time of the crash.

She was released from the hospital Sunday and is now held at the Century Regional Detention Center in Lynwood, California on a $9 million bond.

Source: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...iery-100mph-LA-crash-held-9-million-bond.html


----------



## Rastafarai (Aug 8, 2022)

I read she is a HowardU and UTexas alum, was a traveling nurse with an amazingly successful career and was studying to be a nurse anesthetist. An argument with a man while driving is what people are claiming to be the reason for this crash. Investigators have yet to confirm if she was intoxicated. Just a sad story all around.


----------



## Rastafarai (Aug 8, 2022)

May the victims rest in eternal peace. An entire family was wiped out in an instant.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Aug 8, 2022)

She was flying. And there were multiple lanes of traffic moving through the intersection so her light had been red for a while. She couldn't have been paying attention if she missed by that much.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 8, 2022)

IDK if it's true but the reports I've heard said it was a suicide attempt.


----------



## janaq2003 (Aug 8, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> IDK if it's true but the reports I've heard said it was a suicide attempt.


Looks like it


----------



## Seattle Slew (Aug 9, 2022)

Could there have been a malfunction? This is terrible. I am struggling believing she did this intentionally. I hope she has a good attorney. RIP to those that were lost.


----------



## dancinstallion (Aug 9, 2022)

Seattle Slew said:


> Could there have been a malfunction? This is terrible. I am struggling believing she did this intentionally. I hope she has a good attorney. RIP to those that were lost.



Good attorney? She needs to be in jail for a very long time. She was doing 100+ mph. If there was a malfunction She could have swerved into a tree or anything, emergency brakes, slam the car into reverse or park but no instead she chose to run straight into traffic.....and kill others.


A semi driver that lost his breaks chose to run into a brickwall/overpass instead of plowing into traffic killing others. That's why I am saying there are other ways.


May all the people that passed RIP. This is tragic.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Aug 9, 2022)

Wow. This is crazy. I actually hope she was under the influence because I hate to think that a woman in her right mind would do this. This is the type of behavior you see in teenagers and young men.


----------



## nysister (Aug 9, 2022)

This is all so bizarre. So many lives lost. Terribly sad. Those poor babies.


----------



## SoniT (Aug 9, 2022)

Very very sad.


----------



## dancinstallion (Aug 15, 2022)

The police reported that the nurse had 13 previous car accidents. 
Her license should have been revoked a long time ago and she shouldn't even want to drive any more. Someone was bound to die by her driving.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 15, 2022)

dancinstallion said:


> The police reported that the nurse had 13 previous car accidents.
> Her license should have been revoked a long time ago and she shouldn't even want to drive any more. Someone was bound to die by her driving.


I wonder what is her story?


----------



## nyeredzi (Aug 15, 2022)

dancinstallion said:


> The police reported that the nurse had 13 previous car accidents.
> Her license should have been revoked a long time ago and she shouldn't even want to drive any more. Someone was bound to die by her driving.


I think this woman is crazy. I don't know the technical definition or what the diagnosis would be, but ain't no way somebody had gotten into 13, now 14, accidents just be chance. For whatever crazy person reason we cannot understand, she is doing this on purpose. Probably the only reason she hasn't been investigated is because she moved around so much to different states as a traveling nurse. Because most motor vehicle matters are handled at the state level. Which makes you wonder to yourself, is it just chance that she moves around so much, being a travel nurse rather than a perm hire at one location? Or did she choose to do travel nursing precisely because it would help her avoid detection. I'm honestly alarmed this woman is a nurse, because if she's crazy enough to intentionally have accidents (and I think she is), what else is she crazy enough to be doing? Like with her patients? And have it go undetected because she's not at any place long enough for a pattern to emerge.


----------



## Seattle Slew (Aug 15, 2022)

The alarm that she was ever a nurse and able to drive that recklessly was my reaction too. Like, it is incongruous.

I came upon a person that blasted through an intersection in a residential area. He missed me by less than a second (I was already at a stop) as he accelerated through the stop sign, flew across my path, down an embankment and into an apartment building 50 feet from the street. The car went through the wall. I was first in scene - dude was fine but he was clearly under the influence of something. The family in the home was shaken but ok.

The way this lady and Anne Heche went through those intersections reminds me of that. The illogical acceleration. I had always assumed he lost consciousness and his foot hit the gas.


----------



## Everything Zen (Aug 15, 2022)

^^^He could have had a seizure? I had one while driving and ran my car off the road I voluntarily stopped driving for a year and now take anti- seizure medication but they never diagnosed me as an epileptic- it was all stress.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 15, 2022)

nyeredzi said:


> I think this woman is crazy. I don't know the technical definition or what the diagnosis would be, but ain't no way somebody had gotten into 13, now 14, accidents just be chance. For whatever crazy person reason we cannot understand, she is doing this on purpose. Probably the only reason she hasn't been investigated is because she moved around so much to different states as a traveling nurse. Because most motor vehicle matters are handled at the state level. Which makes you wonder to yourself, is it just chance that she moves around so much, being a travel nurse rather than a perm hire at one location? Or did she choose to do travel nursing precisely because it would help her avoid detection. I'm honestly alarmed this woman is a nurse, because if she's crazy enough to intentionally have accidents (and I think she is), what else is she crazy enough to be doing? Like with her patients? And have it go undetected because she's not at any place long enough for a pattern to emerge.



Exactly.  They need to look into any suspicious deaths at any ICUs she worked in


----------



## Seattle Slew (Aug 16, 2022)

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^He could have had a seizure? I had one while driving and ran my car off the road I voluntarily stopped driving for a year and now take anti- seizure medication but they never diagnosed me as an epileptic- it was all stress.


Pretty sure it was drugs. Another car stopped too. As I was talking to 911 the man poked his head in, told driver, “you don’t want to have that when they come” took something away and drive off before the officer got there. I said nothing …he would probably be tested anyway. But, drugs can also cause seizure…also had a blunt STILL IN HIS FINGERS after the crash. That is not what the other man took. All three of us black, btw.


----------



## Everything Zen (Aug 16, 2022)

Nurse in LA horror crash that killed six was ex-strip club waitress
					

Nicole Linton who killed six people when her car smashed into a traffic jam in LA unraveled after the death of Olympic silver medalist Germaine Mason, who she had told friends she planned to marry.



					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## greight (Aug 17, 2022)

Everything Zen said:


> Nurse in LA horror crash that killed six was ex-strip club waitress
> 
> 
> Nicole Linton who killed six people when her car smashed into a traffic jam in LA unraveled after the death of Olympic silver medalist Germaine Mason, who she had told friends she planned to marry.
> ...



I feel incredibly sorry for the dead victims. I was pitying Linton (I was assuming it was stress) until I read that article and also learned she’s been in 13 other accidents. WTF? 

This is whole situation is trash if true about her “fiancé”. He’s been dead since 2017 and had a girlfriend at the time who was 3 months pregnant.


----------



## Plushottie (Aug 17, 2022)

I feel bad for all involved including the driver as there’s so many layers. I hate this article as it’s so sensationalized in areas of her jobs like working at a club ain’t got nothing to do with this.


----------



## brg240 (Aug 19, 2022)

I've been so busy i really hadn't heard much about this crash. This is so tragic. A young family just complety gone  

I just don't get how you could be going 100mph period but especially in a busy street. I'm wondering if she had some type of mental break/wasn't in her right mind. Since she has mental health issues.

If you've been in 13 car crashes I think you need to stop driving. :I


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Everything Zen (Sep 2, 2022)

I’m going to say something controversial- we have too many personal freedoms and liberties in this country that trounce the well-being and safety of the general population. She was a threat to herself and the general public for years - the system failed everyone. It shouldn’t take a homicide for people to get the help that they need.


----------



## Plushottie (Sep 5, 2022)

Everything Zen said:


> I’m going to say something controversial- we have too many personal freedoms and liberties in this country that trounce the well-being and safety of the general population. She was a threat to herself and the general public for years - the system failed everyone. It shouldn’t take a homicide for people to get the help that they need.


I don’t think this is controversial at all. Systems fail almost deliberately as unless something catastrophic happens it’s shrugs. My heart goes to all involved including the driver as she was not conscious then woke up to hell


----------



## nysister (Sep 9, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


>


If anything then this says she knew she should not have been driving, especially if she was taking specific medications. This is too convenient. She still needs to be charged with murder.


----------



## Peppermynt (Sep 28, 2022)

From Apple News:

A successful nurse’s mental struggles remained hidden — until fiery L.A. crash left 5 dead



Spoiler: Article



A successful nurse’s mental struggles remained hidden — until fiery L.A. crash left 5 dead

Nicole Linton’s family says she has struggled with bipolar disorder since 2018. Few but her closest confidants knew about her diagnosis.
Minutes before the fiery crash in Windsor Hills that killed five people last month, Nicole Linton was not making sense, her older sister said.


FaceTiming with Kim Linton while driving her Mercedes-Benz, Linton would start speaking and stop after a few words. 
"You know when you have a dream and you remember fragments of the dream? That’s how she was talking," Kim said. "She’d just say one or two words, then something else. ... I was just confused.
The call came in at 1:24 p.m. Aug. 4 and didn't last long, but it was when she realized her youngest sister was once again ill, Kim said. Worried, she called sibling Camille Linton with an urgent message. 
"I think Nicky is having a manic episode."
By then, it was too late.
Shortly after 1:30 p.m., Linton barreled through a red light at La Brea and Slauson avenues, speeding around 130 mph and slamming into multiple cars, prosecutors have said in charging documents against the 37-year-old nurse.
The crash killed five people, including a pregnant woman.


Linton has been charged with six counts of murder and five counts of gross vehicular manslaughter.


The crash shocked Los Angeles and left many trying to understand how the woman they knew as a kindhearted nurse with a bubbly personality could be involved in such a horrific chain of events.
Linton's family said she has struggled with bipolar disorder since 2018. Few but her closest confidants knew about her diagnosis. Her illness did not stop her from a nursing career that spanned at least five states and eventually brought her to Los Angeles.
But Linton's disorder occasionally manifested, her family said, with manic and sometimes aggressive behavior toward restaurant workers, neighbors, boyfriends and police. She seemed almost unrecognizable during those times, her sisters said.
It remains unclear what the various hospitals where she worked knew about her mental illness or her condition in the days before the fatal crash.
But the legal case against her will probably call into question whether more should have been done to monitor her mental health.
Prosecutors alleged in a motion opposing Linton's release from jail that she was conscious and recalled parts of the crash she caused, had failed to take prescribed medication to treat her bipolar disorder and had a history of reckless driving. Her license was suspended in New York in 2012 for failing to pay a fine. She also caused two car crashes and received three speeding tickets in New York — though all occurred more than a decade ago, prosecutors said in the motion.
But Linton's family and attorneys say she may have lost consciousness in the throes of a manic episode that left her unable to remember the crash.
Linton's mental health struggles started in the past few years, her family said. She had been an intensive care unit nurse for more than a year when she decided in 2017 to go back to school to become a nurse anesthetist
In May 2018, as final exams approached, Linton feared she had failed a class.
"She was stressing out," her sister Camille said. "She was just constantly studying. She wasn’t really sleeping."
Linton's aunt Glena, who did not wish to be identified by her surname, said that around that time, Linton went for a jog to get out of her apartment after a small kitchen fire. She ended up at a restaurant, where she began hallucinating, her aunt said. Linton believed her family was there to throw a surprise party for her, and she tried to enter.
"She saw me, her brother, her mother, and she kept trying to get in the room," said Glena, who was visiting Houston from Jamaica at the time. "And they barred her, and that’s when they called the police."
When officers approached, Linton jumped on top of their cruiser. She was arrested on suspicion of disorderly conduct, her attorneys wrote in a bail motion. Camille said the charges against her sister were dismissed.
Linton's mania continued over the next few days as her aunt and Camille tried to persuade her to seek help.
Linton was convinced she was being surveilled by neighbors and became angry if family members used their phones, her family said. She thought her sister was surreptitiously recording her.
"She was not resting, not sleeping," her aunt aid. "She was pacing, going from place to place. But she kept insisting all she needed to do was rest."
Linton's sister and aunt finally persuaded her to see a school counselor from the University of Texas Health Science Center at Houston, where she was studying. After seeing the counselor, Linton checked in to Ben Taub Hospital.
While there, she slammed her head against a glass partition while ranting about her arrest, claiming she would sue the police and take the case to the Supreme Court, her lawyers said in a bail motion in the Los Angeles case.
She sang a Bob Marley song as the medical staff stitched up her wound, crooning, "Don't worry, about a thing," as blood streamed from her forehead, her sister said. 
"I am like, bawling, like: What is happening?" Camille recalled. 
Linton, then 32, was involuntarily committed to a psychiatric ward, according to the bail motion.
Despite Linton's bipolar disorder diagnosis and arrest — and an agreement with UTHealth Houston to take a year off from her studies — it is not clear whether the university notified the Texas Board of Nursing, which receives complaints for "impairment or likely impairment of the nurse's practice by ... mental illness."
A university spokeswoman declined to discuss whether complaints were filed against Linton. The Texas Board of Nursing said investigations are confidential.
"If an individual is in an acute state of a psychiatric illness ... manifesting signs of illness that interfere with 'the ability to maintain minimum standards of professional nursing,' the individual is 'practicing while impaired,'" said Madeline Naegle, a professor emerita at New York University's Meyers College of Nursing. "If the student (in case of school) or practitioner of nursing is posing a threat to public health and refuses to seek appropriate treatment, the school, training program and/or employer is required to report the individual to the state board for nursing.
While Linton is not accused of having issues while working as an ICU nurse in Texas, a board complaint could have triggered her being more closely monitored by her peers, said Dr. George Woods, a forensic psychiatrist and professor at UC Berkeley who has testified at hundreds of criminal trials for defendants who have bipolar disorder. 
Due to privacy laws, it is not clear whether a complaint against Linton was filed to a state board of nursing. But Woods said that in healthcare, reporting colleagues can be frowned on by some.
"You think there’s a thin blue line in police? Doctors, nurses — they don't tell on their own," Woods said.
Linton told police after the Windsor Hills crash that she had been struggling at work that day, failing to provide medication to patients on time and working more slowly than usual, according to prosecutors' motion to keep Linton in jail. She also had been crying at the hospital, the motion said.
"She could not log into the system, her monitor would turn off, and she felt like everyone was watching her," prosecutors wrote in the court filing.
The California Board of Nursing has an intervention program established in 1984 as an alternative to discipline designed specifically for nurses struggling with mental health issues or substance abuse.
More than 2,000 nurses have completed the program, according to the board. The program seeks to "rehabilitate registered nurses whose competency may be impaired due to substance use disorder or mental illness, rehabilitate those nurses and return them to practice in a manner that does not endanger public health and safety."
It is not clear whether Linton was part of the program. The California Board of Nursing declined to comment on her case.
"If the board receives information that indicates a licensee’s ability to safely practice nursing may be impaired due to a mental or physical condition, the board has authority to direct the licensee to undergo a mental and/or physical evaluation," spokesman Vincent Miranda said. "If it is found that the licensee’s ability to practice safely is indeed impaired, the board may take action against the license."
Linton's mental health struggles have brought back painful memories for her aunt Glena, who considers Linton a daughter. 
Glena's brother died by suicide in 1988. Like Linton, he had been diagnosed with bipolar disorder. 
Linton's sisters said she is not suicidal but acknowledged the family's history of mental health struggles.
"I had visited him earlier that year, and I remember he got up in the middle of the night and woke me up and told me how stressed he was at work," Linton's aunt said of her brother. "I remember he said to me sometimes he wished he would just die."
He had attempted suicide before and told his sister from his hospital bed he just needed some rest.
"It’s almost like déjà vu when I talk to Nicole and she says she just needed rest," Linton's aunt said.
Another family member — the son of Linton's late uncle — also struggled with mental health issues, her family said.
Like Linton, he was a good student and a hard worker. He earned bachelor's and master's degrees before his mental health began to deteriorate. He was diagnosed with schizophrenia and spent nearly two years in jail after a violent attack.
Linton's aunt said the family's history of mental health issues can't be denied.
"You have to start to wonder whether there is some genetic factor in relation to mental illness in the family," she said. "It makes you wonder."
Linton's first manic episode in Houston, when she jumped on the police car in 2018, was not her last. While her family contends Linton's bipolar disorder was not getting worse, she continued to experience manic phases.
She jumped out the first-floor window of her Houston apartment in May 2019, scratching her chest and arms, Camille said. Prosecutors and defense attorneys both confirmed the incident in recent court papers.
After that, she decided to end her pursuit of the nurse anesthetist program.
Seven months later, Camille said, a neighbor called her when her sister was spotted running around her apartment complex naked.
"Witnesses at the location described defendant as angry, talking nonsense, screaming, chasing the maintenance crew and hitting vehicles driving through the parking lot," L.A. prosecutors wrote in their motion opposing her release from jail.
After that episode, Linton's sister Camille persuaded her to move in with her in Charlotte, N.C. Soon after, Linton decided to begin work as a travel nurse, moving from hospital to hospital around the country as needed. 
Without a fixed home or permanent workplace, it was more difficult to monitor the nurse who appeared to have it all under control.
After stints in North Carolina, Maryland and Georgia, Linton began working at Kaiser Permanente's West Los Angeles Medical Center in 2021. 
She drove her Mercedes-Benz to L.A. and found an Airbnb on a quiet street in the West Adams neighborhood.
She worked hard, completing four 12-hour shifts a week, Kim said.
"She told me how stressful and crazy being a nurse in Los Angeles was," said a college friend who reconnected with Linton after she moved to California.
The two went hiking at Runyon Canyon in November. Later, they saw a Will Smith show at the TCL Chinese Theatre.
But Linton eventually stopped responding to the woman, who did not wish to be identified. 
Family said Linton was thriving in L.A. She was surfing, meditating, eating healthy, going to the gym and learning to roller skate. Her friends said she didn't drink. 
It was all part of her mindfulness and "self-love" — taking care of her health, Kim said.
"She was doing fine," her sister said, adding that the long workdays were hard on her. "[But] I know she was getting burned out."
Linton told investigators after the fatal crash she had been prescribed medications such as Ativan, which is used to treat anxiety, but had stopped taking the medicine because it made her gain weight and become depressed, according to the motion prosecutors filed to keep her in jail.
Kim, who lives in Pennsylvania, said she noticed the signs only in retrospect. 
Her sister was having trouble sleeping. She was stressed at work. She was cleaning obsessively.
Numerous family members said these were indicators Linton was possibly headed toward another manic episode. 
That first time, in Houston, Linton stayed up all night cleaning. She washed the laundry and dried it, then re-washed it and dried it again, Camille said.
Three days before the Windsor Hills crash, Linton was cleaning again. 
"Her roommate had left and a new roommate was coming, and she said she wanted it clean. ... It was like nonstop cleaning for hours," Kim said. "I didn't put two and two together."
The next day when they talked on FaceTime, Linton's eyes were bloodshot and she said she was having trouble sleeping, her sister said.
The following night, the sisters had another long FaceTime conversation, during which Linton seemed agitated and strained.
"The majority of the call was about different stresses of her job," Kim said.
The day of the crash — Aug. 4 — Linton's mental state dramatically changed, her sister said. 
"She seemed confused. She just seemed very confused," Kim said.
Linton phoned her older sister four times that day, beginning with a call before work.
She also FaceTimed from the hospital, saying her co-workers were "acting weird."
Later, Linton repeated the complaint.
"She turned the video, and there was someone walking with her and she introduced me to the person. My first thought seeing the person was that they were escorting her around," Kim said.
The person followed Linton to the elevator, her sister said. As Linton continued talking with Kim, the worker tailed her around the hospital.
Kaiser Permanente declined to answer questions about Linton's performance or whether an employee was following her around work the day of the crash.
About half an hour after the sisters hung up, Linton called from her car.
She told Kim she was getting married. She named a famous actor. She looked confused on the phone screen.
"Everything she said did not make any sense," Kim said.
They ended the call. It was the last time they would speak before Linton approached the Windsor Hills intersection.
Linton was still in a manic state hours after the fatal crash, her older sister said, noting they talked while Linton was being treated that night in the hospital. 
When Kim said she was coming to Los Angeles, her sister gave her the address of her Airbnb.
"I’ll see you tomorrow," Linton told her sister.
"Maybe she thought it was a dream or something. ... I realized she does not know what was going on," Kim said.
But reality eventually dawned on Linton.
"She was devastated and kept talking about the victims. ... She didn't understand why it happened to them," her sister said.
Kim and Linton talked on the phone every day before Aug. 4. Now their chats are full of pain and regret when Linton calls her older sister from L.A.’s Twin Towers Correctional Facility.
"She cried. She broke down crying," Kim said of one call. "She cried the whole time.
"She knows this is something she has to live with the rest of her life."


----------



## nysister (Oct 4, 2022)

I just can't find any empathy for her. She knew she had problems and she got behind the wheel of a car.


----------



## Kitamita (Oct 4, 2022)

nysister said:


> I just can't find any empathy for her. She knew she had problems and she got behind the wheel of a car.


I feel the same way. I try to empathize with her struggle but with the number of accidents she had.... I can't get past it. there is no excuse. She made a choice to continue on... even with her not being in her right mind.  The same as a drunk driver.


----------



## nysister (Oct 4, 2022)

Kitamita said:


> I feel the same way. I try to empathize with her struggle but with the number of accidents she had.... I can't get past it. there is no excuse. She made a choice to continue on... even with her not being in her right mind.  The *same as a drunk driver*.


Exactly!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Oct 13, 2022)

I think everyone is trying to find sympathy for her. But IRL I'm pretty sure the problems started WAY BEFORE 2018. You wait. Someone is going to say it.
An Uncle? 
His son (her cousin?)

Pretty sure there are other women in that family with bipolar disorder. I also think had this not happened she would have eventually had a diagnosis of schizophrenia.

Someone dropped the ball somewhere and the family isn't telling all. But hindsight is 20/20. There were numerous attempts for her to even address her own problems. Other than having 24/7 care what could you do with a person who cannot take care of themselves including prevent manic episodes? Cause that's what they are. 

We also need better access to care and a populace in all sectors better equipped to deal with it. It should be as easy to get as a physical exam. People come to the hospital I work at all the time and they have a dictionary full of mental health issues. They see a psychiatrist if they are acting out, threatening to self harm, and get a sitter. Its extremely difficult, added on to a short staffed team nation-wide. They have a right, and do often refuse medication that can help, AND many are uninsured or under-insured, homeless or transient, between jobs, and many feel so bad on the medications they reluctantly stop taking them. Its a never-ending cycle. Early diagnosis, identification during the teenage years would help bc they are still under parental care. 

But parents can be their child's own worse enemies. Pediatricians don't necessarily know or understand either so responses depending on the doctor to get a referral can be slow. Or the child is misdiagnosed with something else related but misses the mark.
In her situation, nothing could have prevented this because she tried the way people with her kind of family support, her intelligence can try. But she had too much going on and this was a "when situation." Not "IF."


----------



## Plushottie (Oct 13, 2022)

This story still hits my heart. Maybe because I really understand mental health and the layered issues that come to it. Mental issues are a personal hell and our society isn’t built to support and hyper judge.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Oct 13, 2022)

Kitamita said:


> I feel the same way. I try to empathize with her struggle but with the number of accidents she had.... I can't get past it. there is no excuse. *She made a choice to continue on...* even with her not being in her right mind. The same as a drunk driver.


To the bolded she likely had accomplices. 

I feel empathy to a point. My beef with our state systems is that they work like mini-insulated countries--so no one should be able to just move from state to state and get a license to drive after reeking havoc in another state. At the same time, you have to leave a state to start anew. But NOT in that situation. I get it if we are talking about an eviction, or car note, or even credit. But not criminality or things that allow you to commandeer a 2000 lb vehicle. 

They are trying to look for evidence she acted up at work and put her license at risk but I'm not surprised they can't find anything. She is very likely to have been just fine at work and may have moved when she had episodes or took extended leave or vacation. Its easy to fake a family emergency then resign, then move on to a whole nother state while you check yourself into a facility for a month or so (or stay/live with family), recover and are back at it in between jobs. Then when they call your previous gig... "Oh she left due to a family emergency and had to take care of her relative." Then if she had a good work record, she is hired. Easy for her in this post-COVID short staffed world.


----------



## nyeredzi (Nov 28, 2022)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> To the bolded she likely had accomplices.
> 
> I feel empathy to a point. My beef with our state systems is that they work like mini-insulated countries--so no one should be able to just move from state to state and get a license to drive after reeking havoc in another state. At the same time, you have to leave a state to start anew. But NOT in that situation. I get it if we are talking about an eviction, or car note, or even credit. But not criminality or things that allow you to commandeer a 2000 lb vehicle.
> 
> They are trying to look for evidence she acted up at work and put her license at risk but I'm not surprised they can't find anything. She is very likely to have been just fine at work and may have moved when she had episodes or took extended leave or vacation. Its easy to fake a family emergency then resign, then move on to a whole nother state while you check yourself into a facility for a month or so (or stay/live with family), recover and are back at it in between jobs. Then when they call your previous gig... "Oh she left due to a family emergency and had to take care of her relative." Then if she had a good work record, she is hired. Easy for her in this post-COVID short staffed world.


Can you go further into why she would be fine at work but not elsewhere?


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Dec 1, 2022)

nyeredzi said:


> Can you go further into why she would be fine at work but not elsewhere?


A job like hers doesn't give her the time to be idle. She doesn't time to go into her feelings. Also--if she is neurodiverse, its easier for the neurodiverse folk (autism, aspergers, adhd) to attend to their work for the most part vs having idle time to think about whats bothering them at the same time. I wouldn't be surprised if she had a stellar work record. Plus, when you spend so much time masking, you get super good at it until you crack. Then you can't put it back together again, ever. Usually there is a deterioration first.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Dec 29, 2022)

Plushottie said:


> I feel bad for all involved including the driver as there’s so many layers. I hate this article as it’s so sensationalized in areas of her jobs like working at a club ain’t got nothing to do with this.


She was a waitress too. Not a stripper... Not even that that matters, but I know where they were going with that.  And none of it has anything to do with the crash.

What I wish is that they gave advance notice that the crash was visually shown whether you want to see it or not.  That was traumatic and I am mad that I had no choice in the matter: thought I was just reading an article and boom there it was, without advanced notice or a chance to press play  ( I would not have chosen to see it otherwise).


----------



## Plushottie (Dec 29, 2022)

luckiestdestiny said:


> She was a waitress too. Not a stripper... Not even that that matters, but I know where they were going with that.  And none of it has anything to do with the crash.
> 
> What I wish they gave advance notice that the crash shown whether you want to see it or not.  That was traumatic and I am mad that I had no choice in the matter: thought I was just reading an article and boom there it was, without advanced notice or a chance to press play  ( I would not have chosen to see it otherwise).


I bounced my eyes when I say that. Like stripping is work making coin but I know our society and respectability gymnastics in a system crafted to make things harder.


----------

